# Well, now what?!



## karlkuehn (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey, look, I made a thing!

The original plan was to make a pedestal to use for those pillar candles, but I don't actually own any pillar candles, so I wasn't sure how big to make it. heh

I guess I need to go candle shopping now.

Look, I just wanted to make something, okay? Plans, schmans...who needs a plan? []

Any suggestions for what I could use this thing for would be welcome. The top is about 2 3/4" in diameter.

...I guess I could cut notches in it and make an ashtray...gah


----------



## Phillip (Dec 12, 2007)

That sure is some pretty wood. Don't have any ideas as what you could use it for. If you keep it around I'm sure something will come to you.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 12, 2007)

Put a cork layer in it and use it as an elevated coaster for your beer can?

hollow it out and use it as a cup holder or fill it w/ m&m's?

Hold it sideways and give your wife a massage?

Give it to someone for Christmas and let them figure it out.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn, that is a pretty thing!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2007)

A votive candle is about 1.75" (including the glass jar), I think.

Turn an indent to accomodate the votive, buy one in a red, blue or green glass thing and Voila'!!!

YOU"RE A GENIUS!!!!!![][][][][]

Then delete this thread, no point in leaving evidence.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually, a red one will look good with the wood - buy the candle first, tho' then make the indent.

Then delete the thread!!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 12, 2007)

[Fireman hat on]  Just a reminder, those candle stands are major fire dangers.  So if you are going to use it with a pillar candle, please never let it out of your sight. [Fireman hat off]


----------



## R2 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've just turned my monitor upside down to see if that makes any difference to its usefulness.[}][}]
How about a cabochan in the end and use it as a door knob.[:X]


----------



## Phillip (Dec 12, 2007)

A door knob? Now that's thinking outside the box. From now on I am going to try turning my monitor upside down to figure out what I've made.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of good ideas. Maybe I should buy a duplicator and make a bunch more! 

I really like the Christmas present idea the best. I know just the target, er...recipient.

Wonder if I can find a snow globe with a detachable base.


----------



## rlharding (Dec 13, 2007)

If it's heavy, finish off the top by using a contrasting wood cabochon, then cut it in half top to bottom and use the pair as book ends.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 13, 2007)

I dunno what you could do, a great number of things, but it sure is pretty!
Nice!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

Doorstop! Only joking you!
Lovely wood, I would go gor the candle holder too![]


----------



## Fred (Dec 13, 2007)

If there is enough wood you could cut it down a bit and make a nice Yo-yo.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 15, 2007)

Karl,
Hobby Lobby has some little 2" diameter glasses with candles in them... you can hollow the piece and drop the candle glass into it and you have a knockout of a candle.. Go to Wally-World and/or maybe Hobbylobby and get one of those little oil lamps they sell to go into the pumpkins at Halloween, then going to Goodwill store or maybe Wally-world and pick up a lamp globe to sit over that... you have an oil lamp.

I have one in my album that I made that way... 

That is beautiful piece of wood... looks like flame boxelder??


----------



## edstreet (Dec 15, 2007)

It's a wax stamp

Ed


----------

